# Lenkrad mit Handbremse für PC und Xbox One



## Cydras (10. August 2015)

*Lenkrad mit Handbremse für PC und Xbox One*

Hallo,
ich wollte mir demnächst ein Lenkrad für PC und Xbox One kaufen.
Ich will damit Project Cars, Dirt Rally, Forza Horizon 2 und demnächst Forza Motorsport 6 spielen.

Ich würde mir einen Playseat oder CSL Seat nehmen (299, 349€)
Momentan würde ich gerne das Thrustmaster TX Racing Wheel mit den T3PA Pro Pedalen nehmen. 
Allerdings fehlt da eine Handbremse. 

Wisst ihr, ob man die Fanatec Clubsport Handbrake damit verbinden kann?

Zu den Logitech findet man auf den Produkten ja auch keine externe Handbremse, was ich komisch finde.
Ich habe nämlich vor 2 Wochen in Sizilien mit einem Logitech G27 gespielt, und da war auch eine externe Handbremse angeschlossen. (Auf Ps3)

Wenn ich zu Logitech gehen würde, würde ich mich zum Logitech G920 entscheiden.

Wisst ihr ob man zu den Lenkrädern eine externe Handbremse anschließen kann?
Finde sonst nur die Systeme von Fanatec, aber da sind mir die 1600€ nur für ein Lenkradsystem mit Handbremse zu teuer.


Liebe Grüße

Dome


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. August 2015)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Handbremse für PC und Xbox One*

Wie viel willst du ingesamt ausgeben?
Warum willst du unbedingt eine Handbremse?
Wenn du nicht extrem viel am driften bist, dann lohnt sich das nicht.

Zum Verwenden der Handbrake brauchst du bei Fanatec Clubsport Pedale V2/V3 oder den Clubsport USB Adapter: ClubSport USB Adapter EU - ClubSport

Zunächst zur Wheel-Beratung: Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf *keinen *Fall das Logitech G920 nehmen.
Das G920 ist im Vergleich zum G27 kaum weiterentwickelt und sein Geld nicht wert.

Entweder würde ich zu Thrustmaster oder Fanatec greifen.
Bei Thrustmaster könnte die neu vorgestellte TX Servo Base interessant werden die bei in etwa 280€ (warsch. auch weniger) liegen wird: TX Racing Wheel Servo Base PC / Xbox One? | Thrustmaster
Bei den Pedalen würde ich an deiner Stelle Fanatec bevorzugen, da Thrustmaster keine Load Cell anbietet.
Außerdem sind die CSR Elite und Clubsport Pedale am PC mit allen Lenkrädern kompatibel, an der Konsole könnte es jedoch Probleme geben.

Zum Rennsitz: Ich würde an deiner Stelle zu einem Rig von Motedis greifen: Sim Rig
Dank Aluprofilen beliebig erweiterbar und deutlich praktischer als sein Playseat, welcher ein Profil vor der Bremse hat.


----------



## Dedde (11. August 2015)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Handbremse für PC und Xbox One*

allein für dirt rally lohnt sich eine handbremse 
würde auch eher zu fanatec oder thrustmaster greifen, ich kenne zwar die rigs von Motedis nicht, habe aber ich habe den csl seat und bin hoch zufrieden.  beim fahren wackelt da absolut gar nix. das wurde nämlich mal bemängelt


----------



## Cydras (18. August 2015)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Handbremse für PC und Xbox One*

Was ich insgesamt ausgeben möchte hab eich noch nicht ganz festgelegt. Ich hab mal an die max. 1000€ gedacht. Wenn es muss kann es aber auch mehr werden. Ich will einfach was anständiges haben. 
Aber Fanatec ist mir einfach zu teuer, da ich die Servo Base V2 und den Universal Hub für XBox One kaufen muss. Und da wäre ich schon bei 1100€ ohne Lenkrad, Pedale und Sitz -.-

Wie Dedde schon sagt, die Handbremse würde ich Hauptsächlich für Dirt Rally nutzen, für die ganz scharfen Kurven. Und noch bei Spaßfahrten in Forza Horizon 2.

Ja das bei Logitech habe ich bei meiner Recherche oft gelesen... Das fällt auf jeden Fall weg!

Bei den Pedalen muss ich mal recherchieren wie die so auf der Xbox One mit Thrustmaster Lenkrad laufen, das wäre eine Idee. Ansonsten halt die T3PA Pro Pedale.

Das Rig von Motedis sieht noch super aus, da könnte ich einen Recaro Sitz nehmen. Mein Bruder hat noch 2 von seinem alten Auto im Keller 
Muss man die Befestigung dazu selber bauen oder gibt es die auch zu kaufen? Oder nimmt man die ganz normalen vom Auto?

Hab sonst auch noch die Sitze von Raceroom gesehen. Da gibts keine Stange in der Mitte, wie bei den Playseats. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass diese etwas stören könnte.
RaceRoom Entertainment AG - Game Seat RR3055 - GameSeats - Game Seats und Zubehör


----------



## Cydras (24. August 2015)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Handbremse für PC und Xbox One*

So nach langer Recherche hab ich jetzt auf jedenfall beschlossen das Rig von Motedis zu nehmen. Dazu ein geiler Recaro Sitz.

Nur mit dem Lenkrad muss ich noch schauen, da bleibt eigentlich nur das Thrustmaster TX oder Fanatec.
Es gibt Mods für das Thrustmaster TX um eine Handbremse anschließen zu können, allerdings verliert man dadurch die Garantie. Sieht auch nicht leicht aus, man muss dafür das Lenkrad öffnen und da ein Kabel reinlöten, bis zur Base verlegen und rausführen....
Und das geht auch nur mit dem Standard Ferrari 458 Wheel, dass nicht so gut sein soll 

Das ist echt doof, dass die Hersteller da nix bieten... Dabei braucht man sie doch im Rallysport  -.-


----------

